# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Most Beautiful Swimmingpools in Europe

## julia90

Blue Lagoon, Greendavik, Iceland

It's a swimingpol builted around a geo-Thermal spa descovered in 1980 when the water Thermal benefits of this place were acknowledged.
Rich in minerals, Blue Lagoon it's renomed for its health characteristics capable to cure some skin's problems.
The water's temperature is around 37-40 C thank to lava's hot stream that flows near, and wich is used too to produce electricity.
http://www.bluelagoon.com/


Badeschiff, Berlin, Germany

This is one of the most famous european urban swimming pool.
Badeschiff that means literarly "floating ship" is a big ship on the Spree river waters.
it's a popular attraction during summer because it allows to cool out but also because parties are organized around the bar, it has ping pong tables and a dj who plays till midnight
http://www.visitberlin.de/en/spot/ba...f-an-der-arena


Olympics diving swimmingpool, Barcelona, Spain

On Bacelona's top, on Montjuic Mount; you'll find the swimmingpools builted for 1992 Olympics Games.
Swimmingpools are open to the public and still used for sport competitions like the world swimming Championship held here in 2013.
The city's sightseeing from the water, but above all from the diving Platform is very beautiful.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piscin..._Montju%C3%AFc


Y-40, Hotel Millepini, Montegrotto Terme, Italy

World's deepest swimmingpool 42metres deep.
The pool features underwater caves and a suspended, transparent, underwater tunnel for guests to walk through. It includes platforms at various depths, ranging from 4.2ft (1.3m), to 39ft (12m), before the walls of the pool narrow into a well-like funnel which plunges straight down to 137ft.
http://www.y-40.com/it/


Thermal Baths of Szechenyi, Budapest, Hungary

Builted in 1913, they are the most popular in Budapest and in all of Europe.
You can visit them in all the seasons.. but going there in wintertime when the external temperature reaches below zero and you are in a 37 C swimmingpool it's a must experience.
If you like to play chess don't hesitate to play with Others while you are both down the water.

http://szechenyispabaths.com/


Hotel Eurostars Tower, Madrid, Spain

In this Hotel, at 120 meters high, there is Anssora Spa.
Here you can excape from the spain capital caos without missing the spectacular view on the city

http://www.eurostarsmadridtower.com/IT/fitness-spa.html


info taken from http://blog.edreams.it/le-piscine-piu-belle-del-mondo/

----------


## gemma

Spain is most fabulous and beautiful country for visitas I have heard from people.I have no idea about it.Because I never visit it in my life but I am so surprised about it.I hared that it has many attractive places for fun.I want to visit it in my life,but I need some suggestions to travail it.

----------


## gemma

My friend shared with me his experience about the wonderful swimming pools of Europe.He has a great knowledge about those swimming pools.When I heard about it I am so excited now I am going to share my favorite swimming polls that I have seen during my visit of Europe Aspirin Louise,and the Moiltor.

----------


## gemma

My friend shared with me his experience about the wonderful swimming pools of Europe.He has a great knowledge about those swimming pools.When I heard about it I am so excited now I am going to share my favorite swimming polls that I have seen during my visit of Europe Aspirin Louise,and the Moil tor.

----------


## gemma

My friend shared with me his experience about the wonderful swimming pools of Europe.He has a great knowledge about those swimming pools.When I heard about it I am so excited now I am going to share my favorite swimming polls that I have seen during my visit of Europe Aspirin Louise,and the Moiltor.

----------


## Leslie

You guys shared such a wonderful stuff and I would say swimming pools can make your stay very special and enjoyable. There are many beautiful swimming pools with the Hotels, like hotel pools. The Cambrian (Switzerland), Bill and Coo Suites (Greece), W Barcelona (Spain), Yeatman Hotel (Portugal) and Hotel Caruso Belvedere (Italy). These all are really amazing and affordable. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

